# To Build a Budo Mousetrap...



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2003)

So I fall asleep on the couch in my Basement recroom in front of the TV... I am fast asleep when WHAM, I am awoken by a Chomp to the Nipple! I quickly slap at my attacker, which SQUEEKS and flies across the room... It's A BIG HAIRY RAT! 

Well, Ok, In my half-asleep state, IT SEEMS like a big hairy rat.  But it was in fact, a stupid mouse.   I go in the bathroom, clean up the blood and pour some alcohol on it... (OW.  Alcohol + Bloody Nipple = BAD) ANd go back to sleep.  The next morning I go to the Doctor, get a shot, and everything is back to normal.  Except later that night, sitting in the recroom watching some TV the MOUSE COMES OUT and is just sitting there!  I grabbed up some Shuriken, and let fly!  The first one hit the floor in front of and bounced over the damn thing... and it took off running!  I flung 3 more at it, resulting in 3 BIG Shuriken Holes in the Drywall.  But no dead mouse.  

So Ive been watching for it... Last night I had a repeat of the Shuriken Incedent... I am TEMPTED to use my .22 to cap the mouse like some sort of Mafia Hitman, but at the same time, I think maybe I just need to go to Wal-mart and buy a Mousetrap.

Yes.  This is a TRUE Story.  The Damn Visit to the Doc cost me 50 Bucks too!  The moral of the story is either having the right tool for the job is most important, or that I need additional practice with the shuriken.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Mon Mon (Mar 14, 2003)

use a 12 guage shot gun on that little ******  thats how i solved my mouse problem.


----------



## white belt (Mar 15, 2003)

Use a glue/bait trap.  DON'T use poison!  I used poison on a yard varmit and the sonnuva biscuit bellied up somewhere under my deck during 90 degree weather.  It smelled VERY RIPE for about 2 weeks.  Your house has many hard to reach hiding places that won't contain death stench.  Learn from my mistake!

white belt


----------



## Zepp (Mar 16, 2003)

Glue traps with bait tend to work, but then there's the problem of what to do with the live mouse while it's stuck to the glue trap.  (Unless squishing small animals is your bag- I prefer a less messy way).

Those "humane" mouse traps work pretty well with bait.  Those give you the option of releasing the critter(s) somewhere far away from your house, or killing it at your option.

I know I must sound like a wuss for not wanting to kill a rodent, but I just have problems with killing a mammal that's incapable of defending itself when cornered.

Humans don't bother me so much.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Mar 19, 2003)

pretty ballsy mouse. I live next to a huge field I usually take out 1 or 2 mice per week with traps, (Yes the killing kind, each time ive had the glue traps and i try to set them free i get bitten so i dont go that route anymore.) the mice that show up in my house wont get within 15 feet of a human, and if they see you and you move they run. good thing you went to the doctor, the fact a mouse randomly bit you is weird.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 20, 2003)

I gave up tring to use Budo to kill the mouse and got a Trap.

Got him that same night. 

Guess that goes to show you (well, ok me)  that somtimes the "Traditional" way is better!


----------



## Wmarden (Mar 21, 2003)

I once went to throw out a mouse in the trap and it about ran away with the trap.  I almost had to admire the tough little sob.


----------

